# HAWG FEST FAQ's



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

VERMILION HAWG FEST FAQ&#8217;S UPDATED FOR 2009

*What is the Hawg Fest?*

The Hawg Fest is a Lake Erie walleye tournament intended for walleye anglers of all ages and experience levels with a primary emphasis on fun with some competitive spirit thrown in to keep it exciting. http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/

*When is the Hawg Fest?*

Saturday September 19th

*Where is it held?*

Vermilion Ohio
http://vermilionohioharbourtown.homestead.com/index.html

*What does it cost?*

Pre registration - 2 man teams (4 rod limit) $100, 3 or more man teams (6 rod limit) $150. PayPal registrations subject to $5 surcharge to cover fees. Pre-registration closes on 9/10/08 
Registration after 9/10 &#8211; Based on availibity. 2 man teams (4 rod limit) $150, 3 or more man teams (6 rod limit) $200. Registration on Sept 19th CASH only. 

*What are the payouts?*

Payback will be at the rate of 80% of the entries paid back to 25% of the field. Maximum number of teams paid will be 26, Based on 105 boat field . Payout totals to be posted once the field is full

*How are the payouts made?*

Winnings will be paid by check. Anyone winning over $600 will be required to fill out a INT1099 for tax reporting prior to receiving the check.

*What are the tournament hours?*

Flights: 7:30a-3:30p (boats 1-35), 7:50a-3:50p (boats 36-70), 8:10a-4:10p (boats 71-105)

*How many fish do you weigh?*

5 fish per team

*Do the fish need to be kept alive?*

No

*Where will the weigh in be held?*

Location provided at the captains meeting.

*Is there a big fish pot?*

Yes, this is optional and is $20 per team. This is paid back two places at 100%. Again this year there is also a free fish mount being donated by Skip&#8217;s taxidermy for the winning fish.

*There is nowhere on the registration form to enter the big fish pot, how do I enter?*

You enter and pay at the Captains meeting.

*Do the 2 person teams compete against the 3 or more person teams?*

Yes, but with a lower entry fee and the 3 or more person teams are limited to a total of six rods no matter how many team members they have.

*How do I signup?*

REGISTRATION IS CLOSED - FULL FIELD

*Is there a limit on the number of teams?*

Yes, we will limit the entries to the first 105 teams to signup.

Tournamnet fill in 56 hrs this year

*What is the pig roast party all about?*

The awards, money, payouts etc, are given out at the pig roast party after the tournament. 
http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/pigroast.html

*Where is the party held?*

http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/pigroast.html

*Is there any additional cost for the awards party pig roast?*

No.

*What time does the awards party start, where is it and what about parking?*

The party starts as soon as weigh-in is completed. A detailed agenda with times will be provided soon
Offsite boat parking and a shuttle bus to the VOL will be provided.
Complete details will be provided soon.


*What is the mandatory Captains meeting all about?*

The Captains meeting will be held on Friday evening, September 18th at the Vermilion on the Lake Club. at 7 PM. 

From 5-7 PM there will be 3 separate flight areas for you to complete any paperwork, pay for the optional big fish pot and receive your team packets prior to the meeting starting.

There will be a mandatory Captain&#8217;s Meeting that at least one team member must attend on Friday Sept.18 at 7 PM at the VOL. This meeting will allow us to explain many new details, all of which will make tournament day go smoother. The only things that the attending team members will need to do or bring is a completed and signed entry form and sign up for the big fish pot if desired. At the meeting the team will receive all the information, details and procedures that will be imperative to make things run smoothly on Saturday. 

Parking for the Captain&#8217;s Meeting will be at the VOL. Please do not bring boats / trailers as there will not be enough room .Also, if possible, carpool with other teams to help with the parking situation. Parking will not be an issue on Saturday as other arrangements are in place to accommodate everyone.

We would like to have every team at the meeting as there will be a lot of important information discussed but we understand that a few teams might not be in town the night before and will be arriving early Saturday. For teams that are pre-registered and unable to make it on Friday there is a way for them to miss the meeting without penalty. These teams need to notify Dale Miller at [email protected] that they will not be able to attend and have their completed entry forms to him by Wednesday September 10th. These teams will then receive, via US postal service, the packet of information and are responsible for understanding the procedures for Saturday. These teams will also pay for the big fish pot on Saturday morning at boat inspection.

For teams that do not meet the above requirements for missing the meeting and are no shows at the meeting there will be a rules meeting held at the on water boat check boat after the last flight has been sent out that they must attend. In addition to that they will be due back in with the first flight so their day will be substantially shorter. As always emergencies and exceptions will be dealt with on a case by case basis. Call Brandon Smith at 614-314-0324 prior to the start of the captains meeting.


*What if I can&#8217;t attend the Captains meeting?*

We encourage all to make it if at all possible. In the event you cannot, provisions have been made. Please see the Captains meeting information.

*Do all team members need to sign the registration form?*

Yes. You must mail in or bring to the captains meeting a completed registration form signed by all team members to receive your boat packet.

*I&#8217;m under 18 do I need a separate release signed by my parents?*

Yes, you must present a release form signed by both parents.
You can get a copy of the release form by contacting [email protected]

*How does everything work tournament day?*

The 105 teams have been separated into 3 flights. Each flight will have separate start times, boat check times, weigh in times, and staging areas. This will be covered in great detail at the captains meeting.

*What if the weather is bad the day of the tournament?*

A determination of necessity to cancel or delay the tournament start due to unsafe weather or wave conditions will be made the morning of the tournament. If the tournament must be canceled the blow day is Sunday September, 20.

*What if the weather causes cancellation of both days?*

All entry fees minus any PayPal fees will be refunded to you


*What ramps do we use and are there docks available?*

It would really be a benefit to us as organizers and to you as entrants to dock your boats overnight during the fest to avoid the lines at the boat launches and the price isn't that much higher than ramping. 

We encourage as many of you that can, to rent an overnight dock. The costs are anywhere from $10 and up with an average of about $15. You'll need to call around to see what is available as we get closer. Some marinas will start pulling boats around the 15th so more may open up after that. Some of the marinas have boat launches and that is included with dockage. Bulans is the only other marina, besides the City ramp, that has public ramping for this event and they are restricted in how many they can take but possibly 20-30.

Those of you that will be launching at the City ramp can buy your passes the night before at the Captains meeting. Make sure you have vehicle make and license number handy.



Ramping:
------------------------------
Bulan's Boat Yard 
710 Vermilion Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-5785


---------------------------------------
Vermilion Municipal Boat Launch

Phone: (440) 967-7087
Location: The boat ramp is located
on the west side of the Vermilion
River, and is adjacent to the Water
Pollution Control Center.

Directions from Rt. 6: On the west
side of the bridge over the Vermilion
River, by Convenient Food Mart, turn south
onto West River Rd. Then in about ¼ mile at the stop sign, turn left (east) onto the Boat Ramp access road. Watch for oncoming traffic on West River Rd. from the south which does not stop and has the right of way

----------------------------------------
Cranberry Creek Marina

4319 Cleveland Road East
Huron, Ohio 44839
Toll Free: (877) 464-0172
Phone: (419) 433-3932 or (440) 967-3932

Docking:-------------------------------
Valley Harbor Marina 
1295 W. River Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-5225
Description: Marina & Supplies

---------------------------------------
Maple Grove Marina and Park & RV camping
http://www.maplegrovemarina.com/
1120 Vermilion Rd
Vermilion, OH 44089
(440) 967-4525

-----------------------------------
Bulan's Boat Yard 
710 Vermilion Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-5785
Web Site: www.bulansboatyard.com
Description: Dockage Rental

-----------------------------
Romps Water Port, Inc. 
5055 E. Liberty Ave.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-4342
Web Site: www.romps.com
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina & Supplies

-------------------------------------
Vermilion Power Boats 
5054 Liberty Avenue
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-4100
Web Site: www.vpbyc.com
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina, Storage, Boat Repair, Fuel

-------------------------------------
Key Harbour Marina, Inc. 
921 W. River Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-6993
Web Site: www.keyharbourmarina.com
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina

-------------------------------------------------------

Mario's Landing 
6417 West River Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-2440
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina

----------------------------------------

Riverview RV Marina & Park.
1270 Vermilion Rd
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-3962
Web Site: www.RiverviewRVparkandmarina.com
Description: RV Marina & Camping

*Are there any nearby hotels?*

Yes, visit for information
http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/

*I signed up but now need to withdrawal, what do I do?*

Notify us and we will refund your entry fee providing you withdrawal prior to September 9. There will be no refunds of entry fees for voluntary withdrawal after September 9.

*Can I sell my spot?*

No, you can not sell your registration spot. Any attempt to do so will result in disqualification from the tournament for that registration spot.



Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Updated for 2009.

Thanks


----------

